# Cinematic Studio Brass - out now!



## Alex W (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi everyone,

We've finally made it and we're very excited to announce the next instalment in our Cinematic Studio Series - Cinematic Studio Brass - a stunning package of powerful, realistic brass instruments. CSB is an exciting new step in our quest to provide a detailed, powerful orchestra to working composers and is designed to beautifully complement our string libraries Cinematic Studio Strings and Cinematic Studio Solo Strings.

We've taken the simplicity, smooth workflow and authentic sound of the Studio Series and applied it to five solo instruments: trumpet, French horn, trombone, base trombone and tuba; and three sections: two trumpets, four French horns and two trombones. CSB has a wide variety of articulations, and the layout of the GUI is functionally the same as for Cinematic Studio Strings, allowing the two libraries to blend seamlessly together. With ultra-realistic "long form" legato and true-to-life dynamics, you’ll feel like you’re right there in the studio with these wonderfully talented musicians. Cinematic Studio Brass has the following articulations:

SUSTAINS WITH LONG-FORM LEGATO, FROM PP UP TO FFF

REPETITIONS, STACCATISSIMO, STACCATO AND SFZ

MUTED NOTES - BOTH SHORT AND LONG

FLUTTER TONGUE

TRILLS

DOUBLE TONGUE

MARCATO

RIPS
CSB is available now for Kontakt and Kontakt Player at the affordable price of $399. Existing CS2 and CSS customers will pay only $279 for this outstanding addition to their collection! Future releases will include Cinematic Studio Woodwinds and Percussion. For more information please visit our website here: http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com/brass.html

I want to thank everyone for their continued interest and support,

-Alex


----------



## I like music (Dec 10, 2018)

I just want to be the first one to reply.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Dec 10, 2018)

Can’t wait to start working with it!


----------



## Oliver (Dec 10, 2018)

and a bonus for existing Cinema Users 
I am in with 279$
great!


----------



## Oliver (Dec 10, 2018)

i am glad that i waited for this, and didnt buy SFSB


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Dec 10, 2018)

IT'S FINALLY HERE!!


----------



## Oliver (Dec 10, 2018)

i cant


----------



## Drago (Dec 10, 2018)

Oh my god !


----------



## Jeast (Dec 10, 2018)

YESSS


----------



## leon chevalier (Dec 10, 2018)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 10, 2018)

Woohoo!


----------



## Alex W (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks everyone!

@I like music yes we will get to your email asap, but could you please remove the email address from your post, as we prefer people contact us via our support desk. Thanks!


----------



## I like music (Dec 10, 2018)

Alex W said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> @I like music yes we will get to your email asap, but could you please remove the email address from your post, as we prefer people contact us via our support desk. Thanks!



Thanks! Removed.


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 10, 2018)

And downloading ...


----------



## OleJoergensen (Dec 10, 2018)

It sounds so clear, crisp and full. 
Congratulation, well done!


----------



## constaneum (Dec 10, 2018)

no wonder i've just received the discount code ! great !!


----------



## constaneum (Dec 10, 2018)

congrats, Alex !!


----------



## lucor (Dec 10, 2018)

Oh hell yeah! Fastest 279$ I've ever spent.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Dec 10, 2018)

Alex W said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We've finally made it and we're very excited to announce the next instalment in our Cinematic Studio Series - Cinematic Studio Brass - a stunning package of powerful, realistic brass instruments. CSB is an exciting new step in our quest to provide a detailed, powerful orchestra to working composers and is designed to beautifully complement our string libraries Cinematic Studio Strings and Cinematic Studio Solo Strings.
> 
> ...


Hi Alex, can you elaborate a bit more about the new legato you have mentioned in the other thread, that will make working with the grid more simple? I believe you were going to port it to the strings too.
Also, what is "long form" legato?

It sounds amazing, congrats!


----------



## constaneum (Dec 10, 2018)

download server seems to be a bit slow.


----------



## I like music (Dec 10, 2018)

Downloading. As it happens, I'll hopefully be able to post a mockup of this at some point tonight or tomorrow UK time (if kids get to bed on time). You'll only get to hear the trumpet but it is something at least.

Excited to see how it transitions from the trumpet to CSS strings in terms of sound too (on the final playthrough of the theme)


----------



## I like music (Dec 10, 2018)

constaneum said:


> download server seems to be a bit slow.


Telling me it'll take 4 hours from now. I started 5 minutes ago. What are you seeing?

Then again, my connection isn't exactly fast this end so I have to wait :(


----------



## tack (Dec 10, 2018)

Wow, 34.9*MB* -- what efficiency! 








constaneum said:


> download server seems to be a bit slow.


FWIW I'm getting speeds ranging from 15-35MB/s. Overall looking to take about 30 minutes. Located in southern Ontario, Canada.


----------



## constaneum (Dec 10, 2018)

Malaysia here. oh well.i'm on 100Mbps speed though


----------



## tack (Dec 10, 2018)

constaneum said:


> Malaysia here. oh well.


Ouch! :(

Clearly I'm much closer to those download servers (which look to be AWS S3 -- my latency to the IP I'm downloading from is 37ms).






And now I'm off to work, while this waits for me to play tonight. Looking forward to reading about feedback from others.


----------



## constaneum (Dec 10, 2018)

sad sad. probably you've drained everything. priority goes to you first. Guess i better download in the morning when utilisation over there (during midnight) would be extremely low. lol


----------



## HelixK (Dec 10, 2018)

Ok I'm almost convinced there's no brass library out there that sounds as real and natural as this one



"Almost" because I could have missed some obscure gem... and would be happy to be proven wrong. This is as real as it gets to my ears, with what it looks like to be very little MIDI work. Impressive.


----------



## constaneum (Dec 10, 2018)

oh wow. the speed is back to normal of all a sudden. probably my complaint on the download speed here works. LOL


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 10, 2018)

don't know if it's been mentioned already but there are 2 new demos on the website.


----------



## constaneum (Dec 10, 2018)

yes. nice demos. the soft dynamics are quite good


----------



## star.keys (Dec 10, 2018)

Wonderful.. Buying shortly! THIS is called sampling and programming.

Glad that I didn't buy the Spitfire library.


----------



## HelixK (Dec 10, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> don't know if it's been mentioned already but there are 2 new demos on the website.



Even more impressed...


----------



## Oliver (Dec 10, 2018)

downloading with 4,6 mb/s


----------



## I like music (Dec 10, 2018)

Just a question as I download this. If I'm looking to simulate 2 horns (a2) will the transposition trick everyone talks about, work? I'm assuming some of you are planning on doing this? Also I have no idea how to do this in Kontakt but I'm sure I can find it on Youtube or something.


----------



## axb312 (Dec 10, 2018)

Looking forward to all of your demos!


----------



## constaneum (Dec 10, 2018)

I like music said:


> Just a question as I download this. If I'm looking to simulate 2 horns (a2) will the transposition trick everyone talks about, work? I'm assuming some of you are planning on doing this? Also I have no idea how to do this in Kontakt but I'm sure I can find it on Youtube or something.



to be honest, i'm curious as well. =)


----------



## HelixK (Dec 10, 2018)

I like music said:


> Also I have no idea how to do this in Kontakt but I'm sure I can find it on Youtube or something.



You want to avoid triggering the same samples so tune the instrument in Kontat a few steps up or down with the tune knob (I usually do 2 because most libraries are recorded chromatically) and then transpose the midi data in your DAW the other way around. 

Some instruments work better tuning up, some down...


----------



## HelixK (Dec 10, 2018)

If you want to keep it all inside the piano roll, just pitchbend a few steps up and transpose the midi down. Or the other way around... I think you got the point


----------



## OleJoergensen (Dec 10, 2018)

It looks like there is a sort of compitition going on, who can buy, download and come up with a demo first 
The excitment of a long waited great library is like Christmas ....
I look forward to listen


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 10, 2018)

Congrats Alex. Really stellar release. It is like I am 'sitting right in front of these excellent players - uber realistic. I hope you get a much needed holiday.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 10, 2018)

HelixK said:


> If you want to keep it all inside the piano roll, just pitchbend a few steps up and transpose the midi down. Or the other way around... I think you got the point


@DarkestShadow recently did an excellent video that walks through the process.


----------



## Dmitry (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello. Who can share the manual? Thanks.


----------



## Will Wilson (Dec 10, 2018)

No intro pricing for new customers?


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 10, 2018)

Dmitry said:


> Hello. Who can share the manual? Thanks.


I'm sure the manual is copyrighted by Cinematic Studios Series.
So unless its publicly available on their website or given written permission by Alex, I don't think its possible for someone to share the manual.


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 10, 2018)

Will Wilson said:


> No intro pricing for new customers?



I understand why this might seem disappointing, but let me explain why I think it's a great policy.

The Cinematic Studio libraries are already priced fairly. For people who appreciate quality _and_ simplicity, these libraries are difficult (maybe impossible) to beat. Frankly, they are worth quite a bit more to me than Alex charges for them (but don't tell him I said that).

Many library developers offer introductory pricing (sometimes even before release). It's become so normal that people are sometimes surprised when a developer _doesn't_ do this.

But here's the thing: That introductory price, while feeling like a favor, also operates _against _you. It puts pressure on you to act. Pressure to maybe even buy something before it's been released and reviewed (been there, done that, have the t-shirt _and _the regret). _Duress_ is a strong word, because nobody is actually putting a gun to your head, but trying to decide whether to buy a library at an introductory, time-limited price can often _feel _like duress. It's the kind of choice that can play on your fears and uncertainty.

With the Cinematic Studio series, the price is always extremely reasonable for new customers, and the discounts are reserved for loyal, returning customers. Moreover, that customer loyalty discount isn't time-limited. It's forever. So once again, Alex is choosing _not_ to force the customer to act immediately in order to get a deal. Don't have the funds right now? Don't worry, take your time.

It's a low-pressure, customer-first approach to product pricing. Some of us notice, and it just makes us appreciate the developer and their products even more.


----------



## Hybrid X (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi Alex,

wow, wow, wow! Just after a few seconds of playing I instantly knew THIS is for me a real game changer! I never heard such an outstanding, "full of character range" from a beauty "pp" to such a super aggressive and ultra sharp "fff" . Im a hopeless "library junky", over the years I got them all but this is really different. Could not top this clarity and three-dimensional sound-festival with any other library out of my list!

I´m overwhelmed! What a great library! Congrats!


----------



## dariusofwest (Dec 10, 2018)

Sounds so good! Congrats on the release


----------



## Adam Takacs (Dec 10, 2018)

There is no intro price, but if you buy the library, you can be sure you will be an esteemed customer, forever. 
In these high quality collections there is a lot of work and a huge heart.


----------



## JohannesR (Dec 10, 2018)

Congrats @Alex W ! After playing for 10 minutes I knew this will be the new backbone of my brass template. I’m so much enjoying being able to play from p-ff.

The best brass library in the world right now costs $279. It’s crazy!!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 10, 2018)

JohannesR said:


> Congrats @Alex W ! After playing for 10 minutes I knew this will be the new backbone of my brass template. I’m so much enjoying being able to play from p-ff.
> 
> The best brass library in the world right now costs $279. It’s crazy!!


Demo please


----------



## dreamingcooper (Dec 10, 2018)

Congratulations!
Got my personal upgrade code, does it have an expiration date?


----------



## tokatila (Dec 10, 2018)

Because their site adds VAT, I think this would be cheaper to buy from Best Service. E.g. Crosdgrade for solo strings is 199€ including Vat instead of 199$ + VAT if you buy straight for them.

Any idea if and when it will become available at BestService?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 10, 2018)

tokatila said:


> Because their site adds VAT, I think this would be cheaper to buy from Best Service. E.g. Crosdgrade for solo strings is 199€ including Vat instead of 199$ + VAT if you buy straight for them.
> 
> Any idea if and when it will become available at BestService?



Support the developer if you can, I think Alex deserves that after all the hard work


----------



## I like music (Dec 10, 2018)

Hybrid X said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> wow, wow, wow! Just after a few seconds of playing I instantly knew THIS is for me a real game changer! I never heard such an outstanding, "full of character range" from a beauty "pp" to such a super aggressive and ultra sharp "fff" . Im a hopeless "library junky", over the years I got them all but this is really different. Could not top this clarity and three-dimensional sound-festival with any other library out of my list!
> 
> I´m overwhelmed! What a great library! Congrats!



Shit. Reading this and being two hours away from getting my own hands on it ... safe to say that I'm _quite_ excited.


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 10, 2018)

tokatila said:


> Because their site adds VAT, I think this would be cheaper to buy from Best Service. E.g. Crosdgrade for solo strings is 199€ including Vat instead of 199$ + VAT if you buy straight for them.
> 
> Any idea if and when it will become available at BestService?


Uhm, you can enter a VAT ID during the ordering process.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 10, 2018)

Sovereign said:


> Uhm, you can enter a VAT ID during the ordering process.



As an individual entity I unfortunately don't have one.


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 10, 2018)

Anyone else finding the download process really slow?


----------



## NoamL (Dec 10, 2018)

Your long efforts have paid off. Every note in the first articulation demo feels like the players are pouring their heart and soul into the samples. Buying this now!


----------



## tabulius (Dec 10, 2018)

dreamingcooper said:


> Congratulations!
> Got my personal upgrade code, does it have an expiration date?



Interested about this as well.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 10, 2018)

tabulius said:


> Interested about this as well.


Only death or a pegged-out geiger counter... or Alex turns "Dr. Evil" on us!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm pretty sure that the past Cinematic Studio discounts don't expire and this very likely won't either.


----------



## mrd777 (Dec 10, 2018)

How does it stack against Berlin Brass? Might be worth getting just to have the mix between CSS and CSB sound more natural when combining libraries from the same room.


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 10, 2018)

Has anyone got to try it yet? I can't tell if the brief comments here are reacting to the video or hands on experience.


----------



## JohannesR (Dec 10, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> Demo please


Just buy it. You can’t go wrong!


mrd777 said:


> How does it stack against Berlin Brass? Might be worth getting just to have the mix between CSS and CSB sound more natural when combining libraries from the same room.


It is way better than Berlin Brass (I have all the expansions too).

Problem with Berlin Brass is the very limited dynamics (p-mf), but CSB goes from p-ff. Berlin Brass is Orchestral Tools' weakest product in my opinion - they have a lot of great stuff, sadly, the brass is not one of them.

What Berlin Brass brings to the table is individual instruments, but it really doesn't matter when you can't play f or ff.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 10, 2018)

JohannesR said:


> Just buy it. You can’t go wrong!
> 
> It is way better than Berlin Brass (I have all the expansions too).
> 
> ...



I will


----------



## axb312 (Dec 10, 2018)

Also look forward to CSB Imperial March!


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 10, 2018)

Finally, studio series coming nicely together - simple, yet powerful instruments and I have to say that Alex is a great guy/developer, we were emailing about one thing some time ago and he was so pleasant and helpful! Sometimes, when you pay with your money you want to justify the purchase for yourself. With this series and developer (and loyalty pricing!) it's a bit different, everything just feels a bit more "right"


----------



## artinro (Dec 10, 2018)

PeterKorcek said:


> Finally, studio series coming nicely together - simple, yet powerful instruments and I have to say that Alex is a great guy/developer, we were emailing about one thing some time ago and he was so pleasant and helpful! Sometimes, when you pay with your money you want to justify the purchase for yourself. With this series and developer (and loyalty pricing!) it's a bit different, everything just feels a bit more "right"



Seconded. Alex is pure class.


----------



## Peter Hirdes (Dec 10, 2018)

I am a big fan of CSS and CSB seems to be a very recommendable invest. Though I am a heavy user of CineBrass and CB Pro so far. Can anyone among the new owners of CSB describe the differences between the two libraries concerning sound and playability?


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 10, 2018)

How does one go about getting the Cinematic Studio Strings loyalty price if they bought it from Timespace in the UK?


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Dec 10, 2018)

My wife looked the other way on Black Friday. What am I supposed to do now?! I know what I have to do... It's easier to ask forgiveness than to beg for permission, am I right or am I right?! So easy to justify my sinful ways.  But this brass library is just too darn tasty to pass. Congrats on the release! Obviously an insane amount of work went into making it. Hopefully you learned a lot in the process that will make your future endeavors that much easier!


----------



## Brendon Williams (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm absolutely loving this so far. Definitely my new favorite brass library. So worth the wait! In my opinion, it's also a big step up from CSS and CSSS, which is saying a lot!


----------



## I like music (Dec 10, 2018)

We need the obligatory:
1. Indiana Jones trumpets
2. Force theme with horn


----------



## ag75 (Dec 10, 2018)

This is a no brainer. After watching those videos, I just bought this from my iPhone while flying over the United States. I just couldn’t wait until I landed! I absolutely love this company and the products they produce.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 10, 2018)

Now I've got a voucher code burning a hole in my pocket. Will pick this up asap. Thanks @Alex W and team. Very excited by this product.



JohannesR said:


> It is way better than Berlin Brass (I have all the expansions too).
> 
> Problem with Berlin Brass is the very limited dynamics (p-mf), but CSB goes from p-ff. Berlin Brass is Orchestral Tools' weakest product in my opinion - they have a lot of great stuff, sadly, the brass is not one of them.
> 
> What Berlin Brass brings to the table is individual instruments, but it really doesn't matter when you can't play f or ff.


While I don't yet have CSB in hand so am relying on the demos etc. I'd pretty much agree with that. Also have BB and all the expansions. There are some gems in there but for my needs I'd expect that CSB would be more than adequate and if I had my time over and I was buying brass right now it would be CSB all the way. As it is I will eventually have both so am happy with that.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 10, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> How does one go about getting the Cinematic Studio Strings loyalty price if they bought it from Timespace in the UK?


I bought CS2 through T+S, I’ve sent an email through the help desk on the CSS website but not reply as of yet


----------



## Michael Stibor (Dec 10, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Now I've got a voucher code burning a hole in my pocket. Will pick this up asap. Thanks @Alex W and team.



Yeah that whole voucher email thing was evil. How am I supposed to pass that up?

And I have a client paying me on Wednesday, so the timing is perfect.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 10, 2018)

Excellent! Congrats for the release, Alex!


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Dec 10, 2018)

Beautiful writing on the demo "Arrival". I assume that was Cinematic Studio Strings as well? (I want it)


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 10, 2018)

AdamKmusic said:


> I bought CS2 through T+S, I’ve sent an email through the help desk on the CSS website but not reply as of yet


They're in Australia. Plan your communications accordingly.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 10, 2018)

jacobthestupendous said:


> They're in Australia. Plan your communications accordingly.



Alex replied quite quickly, I'm currently in Macau so Australia is like 3+hrs ahead.


----------



## BenHicks (Dec 10, 2018)

Well then. Experiencing some Cinematic Studio Sadness right now.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 10, 2018)

Ah! I'm unemployed and without incomes right now, but I got my discount code (since I own CSS and CSSS)... Hopefully I will be able to get it in the first quarter of 2019!...


----------



## constaneum (Dec 10, 2018)

BenHicks said:


> Well then. Experiencing some Cinematic Studio Sadness right now.



me too. back to the snail speed. oh dear.


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 10, 2018)

Got to spend an hour or so with it this evening.

Sounds absolutely fantastic, and will definitely replace another major brass library in my template.

I think the trombone legato is the best I’ve ever heard, and the trumpet timbre is just perfect, something that most other libraries can’t seem to get right. I thought the horns didn’t have enough bite until I realized just how much more dynamic range was available. Ooohhh, _there _it is. Yeah, this will work just fine.

Results like this are why developers should be encouraged to take their time rather than meet schedules and quotas. So take all the time you need on the woodwinds, Alex. I’m sure it will be worth the wait.


----------



## eli0s (Dec 11, 2018)

@Alex W , great release! As always, thank you for the loyalty discount! I can't wait for the woodwinds! But get some rest first!

I would like to ask you about the volume output reduction that you mention in your introduction video. By your experience, how much do we have to reduce the default Brass microphone mix in order for the Brass to sit "realistically" with CSS? Do we even have to do it or is it natural for this amount of Brass instruments to overpower a CSS sized String orchestra in higher than mf-f dynamics?

Thank you!


----------



## lumcas (Dec 11, 2018)

Have all loyalty codes been sent out? I still haven’t received mine although I own a qualifying product:-( Just wondering...


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 11, 2018)

lumcas said:


> Have all loyalty codes been sent out? I still haven’t received mine although I own a qualifying product:-( Just wondering...



Could just be an oversight... if you want/need the library now, just email Alex directly via CS and he'll take care of you.


----------



## Michael Stibor (Dec 11, 2018)

LamaRose said:


> Could just be an oversight... if you want/need the library now, just email Alex directly via CS and he'll take care of you.


Mine was in my outlook "Other" section (as opposed to Focused) if that's any help. And I never look in the Other section of my email, so it's a good thing I went looking for it.


----------



## lumcas (Dec 12, 2018)

Thank you guys - found it in a spam folder today, although I'm pretty sure I've checked my spam before. All's good...


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Dec 12, 2018)

Sounds absolutely sensational! I think I might need to persuade my bosses to pick this and the other libraries up! So so good! Currently i have Berlin Brass, MA1 and 2, and Cinebrass Combo...But this...The level of consistency across the board is pretty remarkable, and given the nature of the recordings, using different reverbs should yield some fantastics results!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 12, 2018)

Anthony N.Putson said:


> Sounds absolutely sensational! I think I might need to persuade my bosses...


Wow... you have multiple wives?


----------



## Alex Niedt (Dec 12, 2018)

Just played with CSB for a while. Also threw CSS in there, as I bought it recently and hadn't yet used it. I'm no brass expert, but it sounds great to me, and it seems extremely easy to use.


----------



## Kony (Dec 12, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> Just played with CSB for a while. Also threw CSS in there, as I bought it recently and hadn't yet used it. I'm no brass expert, but it sounds great to me, and it seems extremely easy to use.



This sounds wide (in a good way) - did you do any panning etc?


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 12, 2018)

umm...is that it? no further walkthroughs to come?!


----------



## axb312 (Dec 12, 2018)

Batrawi said:


> umm...is that it? no further walkthroughs to come?!



The Cinematic Series is pretty easy to use so Alex covers stuff in short walkthroughs.

I think we will have to rely on users to create a more detailed walk through...


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 12, 2018)

axb312 said:


> The Cinematic Series is pretty easy to use so Alex covers stuff in short walkthroughs.



Yeah, but comparing this BIG(gest) release to the walkthroughs dedicated for the previous releases, it didn't take much attention imo tbh..


----------



## leon chevalier (Dec 13, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> Just played with CSB for a while. Also threw CSS in there, as I bought it recently and hadn't yet used it. I'm no brass expert, but it sounds great to me, and it seems extremely easy to use.



Thanks ! Nice demo !


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Dec 13, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> Just played with CSB for a while. Also threw CSS in there, as I bought it recently and hadn't yet used it. I'm no brass expert, but it sounds great to me, and it seems extremely easy to use.




Very nice Alex! Love the sound of this library


----------



## Loden Reinheim (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm waiting for Daniel James' livestream/walkthrough on it!!!


----------



## ricoderks (Dec 13, 2018)

I think this library is truly amazing. I've never heard sampled brass like this before...
Congratz to Alex and his team with the release!


----------



## Architekton (Dec 13, 2018)

maybe I got it wrong, but the whole legato system is rebuilt from the ground for CSB for more easy writing, playing and programming? If yes, will we see the same rebuilt system in CSS?


----------



## Alex Niedt (Dec 13, 2018)

Kony said:


> This sounds wide (in a good way) - did you do any panning etc?


Never touched a pan knob, actually!



leon chevalier said:


> Thanks ! Nice demo !





GuitarG said:


> Very nice Alex! Love the sound of this library


Thank you very much! I love the sound of it, too. Very natural and beautiful throughout its massive dynamic range. Haven't even played with the mic positions yet. Everything is just lovely at its default. Also, copy-and-paste between instruments and also between CSB and CSS is amazingly fluid. What a creative flow enhancer and time-saver!


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 13, 2018)

All the demos (the official ones and user ones here) sound great.

Will look forward to getting this in the new year at some point.


----------



## ricoderks (Dec 14, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> Never touched a pan knob, actually!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! I love the sound of it, too. Very natural and beautiful throughout its massive dynamic range. Haven't even played with the mic positions yet. Everything is just lovely at its default. Also, copy-and-paste between instruments and also between CSB and CSS is amazingly fluid. What a creative flow enhancer and time-saver!


Its worth the extra ram if you'd ask me. I prefer a more distant sound so i made my own tweaks. I think i like a little less close and more room for my own template. Also really dig the copy-paste functionality.


----------



## mojamusic (Dec 14, 2018)

I'd love to hear "Band of Brothers" theme


----------



## Jan Sleska (Dec 15, 2018)

After couple of hours of downloading and installing it stuck here... Any advice?


----------



## ricoderks (Dec 15, 2018)

janek said:


> After couple of hours of downloading and installing it stuck here... Any advice?


Try to manually extract the files. Or quit and restart the downloader perhaps?


----------



## Jan Sleska (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks Ricoderks,
I did restart Cinematic Series Installer app several times, but still doesn't work... Downloaded zip is not able to unpack - some error message. My internet connection works. I wrote to Cinematic support email...


----------



## ricoderks (Dec 15, 2018)

janek said:


> Thanks Ricoderks,
> I did restart Cinematic Series Installer app several times, but still doesn't work... Downloaded zip is not able to unpack - some error message. My internet connection works. I wrote to Cinematic support email...


Thats odd. When i restarted the downloader it seemed to know i already had 80% or so downloaded. It just continued where it left. You already have most of the zip files right? Maybe just delete the last one and hope the downloader will continue from there?

Cheers and good luck


----------



## Xaviez (Dec 16, 2018)

Maybe you're running out of disk space?


----------



## MichaelB (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks @Alex W and team. Purchased and busy downloading, very excited to start exploring it and put it to good use. Thank you for the loyalty discount, great bonus from a great company, just in time for Christmas. What a year for brass, 2018 will be labeled the brass year in the history books!


----------



## col (Dec 19, 2018)

Great job Alex. This one is next level Sh#t !


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 19, 2018)

Hey there users - quick question. On the Ensemble patch - I cannot get the 'rep overlay' switch to STAY ON for the Marc patch if I switch to another patch and then BACK AGAIN to the marc patch (coming back to it - the 'overlay switch' defaults OFF????

Way around this?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm an idiot - vel sensitive (hit KS soft - no overlay - hard - overlay) Sorry for the fire drill.


----------



## desert (Dec 23, 2018)

Still downloading on Aus net, can't wait to play around with this!


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi,

I finally purchased CSB 

Looking forward to enjoy using this great sounding brass library. Hopefully CSW will be out this year 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## oem1981 (Jan 17, 2019)

Thank you (once again) for this amazing library, Alex! 

Speaking of the loyalty discount...:

About a year ago, I wrote to Alex asking about possible discounts for existing customers, as I was about to buy the CSSS. But right after I sent the mail I discovered the loyalty-discount-offer in my inbox and went on with the purchase.
Alex still wrote back to me and thanked me for the support, and as he checked out my order history, he even reminded me that I had missed out on my previous discount-offer when upgrading from CS2 to CSS, a year earlier.
And two days later he had refunded 100 dollars back to my account!

This is practically unheard of from sample developers, and really shows what class act both Alex and the company can be regarded as. When they say loyalty discount, they really mean it!

Awesome brass-library btw! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Igor Sena (Jan 20, 2019)

oem1981 said:


> Thank you (once again) for this amazing library, Alex!
> 
> Speaking of the loyalty discount...:
> 
> ...



I´ve only had amazing experiences as well, both from Alex and support.

More developers should take note on how to treat costumers. I am way more likely to come back and purchase something from Alex´s company, than any other out there.

Without mentioning companies names, i very much regret some of my past purchases when i first started using vst´s and didn´t know better than falling for the hype.
Saving money for so long, only to purchase something from companies who don´t even support/fix their products, and still act arrogant as if the problem is the user or as if their libraries are perfect and have no issues.
I have even found cell phones ringing, people talking and coughing on some libraries; really jumpy legatos that make those libraries hard to use, and upon asking nicely and politely if those were going to be fixed, i have only encountered the words "We moved on and are not going back to fix those issues". And i am not even talking about an old product back then.

Those companies are what makes me think that all (or at least most) should allow license transfers.
Alex´s way of doing business is just unheard to me. He doesn´t only think as a developer but also as a musician/music lover, and that is special in my opinion.


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 29, 2019)

It looks like the Bass Trombone & Tuba of this library are transposed an octave up. That is screwing up my expression map KS's.

Is there a way inside Kontakt to transpose all the samples back down an octave, without doing any midi transposing?


----------



## Kony (Jan 29, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> It looks like the Bass Trombone & Tuba of this library are transposed an octave up. That is screwing up my expression map KS's.
> 
> Is there a way inside Kontakt to transpose all the samples back down an octave, without doing any midi transposing?


A specific expression map for these is one option


----------



## brenneisen (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## jamwerks (Jan 29, 2019)

brenneisen said:


>


That did it, many thanks!


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 29, 2019)

Well that adjusted the octaves, but strangely now I'm missing the bottom octave of those instruments? I guess Alex did this to allow people with 60-key controllers to play these instruments. He should have addressed this in the manual !


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 29, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Well that adjusted the octaves, but strangely now I'm missing the bottom octave of those instruments? I guess Alex did this to allow people with 60-key controllers to play these instruments. He should have addressed this in the manual !


I don't use expression map but to have the instruments on the right octave on the piano roll, I transpose one octave up in the midi track and write the notes one octave down on the piano roll (at the real octave). So the midi notes arrived in kontakt as they supposed to arrive. And my bass lines are in the right octave.

I don't know if the midi track transposition affect exptession map, but even if it does, just change the expression map setting down of one octave


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 29, 2019)

leon chevalier said:


> I don't use expression map but to have the instruments on the right octave on the piano roll, I transpose one octave up in the midi track and write the notes one octave down on the piano roll (at the real octave). So the midi notes arrived in kontakt as they supposed to arrive. And my bass lines are in the right octave.
> 
> I don't know if the midi track transposition affect exptession map, but even if it does, just change the expression map setting down of one octave


Thanks for that. Unfortunately the displayed KS's on the CSB interface get transposed also, and in my case that octave below is already being use by other controllers. There must by a way to shift all the mapping in Kontakt, but these are locked files.


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 29, 2019)

Guess I'll have to move the KS's for those two instruments up to the C7 octave and make dedicated expression maps.   

The library does sound awesome. It seems to have a real "PP" layer that neither Century Brass, nor CineBrass doesn't have. Kinda surprised how far to the right the Solo Trumpet is...


----------



## leon chevalier (Jan 29, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Thanks for that. Unfortunately the displayed KS's on the CSB interface get transposed also, and in my case that octave below is already being use by other controllers. There must by a way to shift all the mapping in Kontakt, but these are locked files.


Ok then, you may have a look to some multi script transposition. As multi script happen before the instrument handle the incoming midi. You may try this : https://www.nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/scripts.html#transpose_range
(Not tested myself)
Edit: I read too quickly your initial post, as you said you do not want midi transposition, sorry for that


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Jan 29, 2019)

Or use CC58 for all keyswitching as detailed in the manual


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 1, 2019)

Oh wow... I just built a template for CSB and wow!... It soooo meets my expectations!... I can't wait for Cinematic Studio Woodwinds!


----------



## constaneum (Feb 1, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> Oh wow... I just built a template for CSB and wow!... It soooo meets my expectations!... I can't wait for Cinematic Studio Woodwinds!



It's the brass I've been looking for all these years.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi all, I wanted to share my review of this wonderful library. Please enjoy!


----------



## ricoderks (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi everyone, I know this is not really the right place to post this but since it's a specific question to CSB I thought i put it here anyway. I'm looking for tips to mix the brass with the CSS strings. I'm not very fond of the standard mix positions. So I clicked close, tree and room mics on and fiddled around with them to try to make them sound more Williams-ish... I recreated a little part from Benny Oschmann's track as reference. Then I EQ-ed most of the strings and brass instruments. How would you guys approach this mixing process?


----------



## AoiichiNiiSan (Mar 30, 2019)

ricoderks said:


> Hi everyone, I know this is not really the right place to post this but since it's a specific question to CSB I thought i put it here anyway. I'm looking for tips to mix the brass with the CSS strings. I'm not very fond of the standard mix positions. So I clicked close, tree and room mics on and fiddled around with them to try to make them sound more Williams-ish... I recreated a little part from Benny Oschmann's track as reference. Then I EQ-ed most of the strings and brass instruments. How would you guys approach this mixing process?




That's very interesting. I've also been experimenting with something similar, although I've been mostly trying to use saturation, moreso on CSS because I think the tone is darker than CSB. I found simply EQing didn't satisfy me as much as due to the darker tone, the frequency content was duller to begin with. Perhaps a combination of both techniques might be the answer? Would you mind sharing the mic settings you've used here so we can have a look at this further?


----------



## ricoderks (Mar 30, 2019)

AoiichiNiiSan said:


> That's very interesting. I've also been experimenting with something similar, although I've been mostly trying to use saturation, moreso on CSS because I think the tone is darker than CSB. I found simply EQing didn't satisfy me as much as due to the darker tone, the frequency content was duller to begin with. Perhaps a combination of both techniques might be the answer? Would you mind sharing the mic settings you've used here so we can have a look at this further?


Interesting! Yes. I will upload some screenshots and values when i get back in the studio next week.


----------



## ridgero (Mar 30, 2019)

ricoderks said:


> Hi everyone, I know this is not really the right place to post this but since it's a specific question to CSB I thought i put it here anyway. I'm looking for tips to mix the brass with the CSS strings. I'm not very fond of the standard mix positions. So I clicked close, tree and room mics on and fiddled around with them to try to make them sound more Williams-ish... I recreated a little part from Benny Oschmann's track as reference. Then I EQ-ed most of the strings and brass instruments. How would you guys approach this mixing process?




Thanks for sharing your nice little composition, I like it very much. Whats your approach, when composing for Brass? I always end up in a mess :D


----------



## bennyoschmann (Mar 30, 2019)

ricoderks said:


> Hi everyone, I know this is not really the right place to post this but since it's a specific question to CSB I thought i put it here anyway. I'm looking for tips to mix the brass with the CSS strings. I'm not very fond of the standard mix positions. So I clicked close, tree and room mics on and fiddled around with them to try to make them sound more Williams-ish... I recreated a little part from Benny Oschmann's track as reference. Then I EQ-ed most of the strings and brass instruments. How would you guys approach this mixing process?




Good job, Rico! Especially the Horns are really close to the tone of the original recording. Is there any specific reason, why you left out the woodwinds textures starting at ~00:40? Although they are pretty much in the background in the recording, they are very important for the orchestration here.

I agree with all the high praises here: CSB not only sounds absolutely fantastic, it is also very easy to use and the perfect companion to CSS. Can't wait for CSW!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 30, 2019)

ricoderks said:


> Hi everyone, I know this is not really the right place to post this but since it's a specific question to CSB I thought i put it here anyway. I'm looking for tips to mix the brass with the CSS strings. I'm not very fond of the standard mix positions. So I clicked close, tree and room mics on and fiddled around with them to try to make them sound more Williams-ish... I recreated a little part from Benny Oschmann's track as reference. Then I EQ-ed most of the strings and brass instruments. How would you guys approach this mixing process?



Great job man. What I do is engage the 'mix' position throughout, but when it comes to mixing, I'll treat it with EQ whenever needed.


----------



## ricoderks (Mar 30, 2019)

ridgero said:


> Thanks for sharing your nice little composition, I like it very much. Whats your approach, when composing for Brass? I always end up in a mess :D


I'm still figuring that out for myself. But this was not my composition. It is from Benny Oschmann.
I think he listened to a lot of Williams and Powell scores 



bennyoschmann said:


> Good job, Rico! Especially the Horns are really close to the tone of the original recording. Is there any specific reason, why you left out the woodwinds textures starting at ~00:40? Although they are pretty much in the background in the recording, they are very important for the orchestration here.
> 
> I agree with all the high praises here: CSB not only sounds absolutely fantastic, it is also very easy to use and the perfect companion to CSS. Can't wait for CSW!



Hi Benny!
Vielen dank! All credits to you ofcourse! I'm having a hard time mixing these samples to sound as close to the original. My version sounds way to bright with a touch of nasal resonances i think... CSS/CSB sounds very warm around that 400-500 hz range. Too warm for this kind of music i think. Also the panning is not quite right. I'm currently trying to transcribe by ear so that's why I probably forgot that woodwind texture. I know you uploaded the score on your website but I thought it would be fun to try to recreate the music without it. See how close i can get...
I absolutely love the CSS series so far and am looking forward to CSW (and P) aswell!



ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Great job man. What I do is engage the 'mix' position throughout, but when it comes to mixing, I'll treat it with EQ whenever needed.



For most purposes i'll do too. However I don't really like the mix patch on the brass. It sounds too much in your face for me and i'm tryiing to place them behind the strings with that punchy williams trumpet attack sound. I did a 3 hours walk this morning and something crossed my mind. I think the right approach would be to use all 3 mixes on strings and brass and use 1 eq for all the decca tree mixes and 1 eq for all the room mic positions to make them sound more like i want. That way the whole frequency spectrum of that "1" mic positions is applied to the whole orchestra. Not violins 1 only for example. Then you can tweak the close mics however you'd like. That's how it would be done in real life i think. But that's the whole point of my previous post. I'm really not sure how to approach this since im not a mixer/sound guru haha.

Thanks for your comments all!

Rico


----------



## AoiichiNiiSan (Mar 30, 2019)

ricoderks said:


> Interesting! Yes. I will upload some screenshots and values when i get back in the studio next week.



Nice! Thank you Rico. This'll be interesting to mess around with. Likewise I'll share the Saturation settings I've been using when I can get back to my workstation after the weekend.


----------



## I like music (Apr 30, 2019)

nawzadhaji said:


> nearly more than 5 months waiting , in the the end I decided to buy CSB , was waste of time .



Oh no. What happened? Sound, playability?


----------



## awaey (Apr 30, 2019)

I like music said:


> Oh no. What happened? Sound, playability?


you know better than me, when i'm listening any Review or demo,video ,this library SCB easy for scoring ,easy to use , amazing brassy sound , will be fit with any style of music..


----------



## awaey (Apr 30, 2019)

I loved it and sound amazing I wish i had bought sooner in the first day..


----------



## I like music (Apr 30, 2019)

nawzadhaji said:


> I loved it and sound amazing I wish i had bought sooner in the first day..


Oh I completely misunderstood your last post. I thought you hated it. I'm glad you like it! It is excellent.


----------



## awaey (Apr 30, 2019)

I like music said:


> Oh I completely misunderstood your last post. I thought you hated it. I'm glad you like it! It is excellent.


sorry my english writing terrible..


----------



## I like music (Apr 30, 2019)

nawzadhaji said:


> sorry my english writing terrible..



Not at all. I just read it too quickly.
Enjoy!


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 1, 2019)

I'm just going to throw this out there while this thread is back on the front page. Alex, it'd be really awesome if once you're finished with the woodwinds and percussion (and harp?), if you might consider adding an expansion or pro version of CSB with additional solo instruments (both of the main instruments for divisi, but also flugelhorn and euphonium etc).


----------



## axb312 (May 1, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> I'm just going to throw this out there while this thread is back on the front page. Alex, it'd be really awesome if once you're finished with the woodwinds and percussion (and harp?), if you might consider adding an expansion or pro version of CSB with additional solo instruments (both of the main instruments for divisi, but also flugelhorn and euphonium etc).



I believe the whole point of the the Cinematic series is to provide an inexpensive yet high quality series of homogenous instruments. So no, no "pro" or "expansion" version I hope, but in keeping witht the cinematic series style, a quality of life update for all CSB owners.


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 1, 2019)

axb312 said:


> I believe the whole point of the the Cinematic series is to provide an inexpensive yet high quality series of homogenous instruments. So no, no "pro" or "expansion" version I hope, but in keeping witht the cinematic series style, a quality of life update for all CSB owners.


I know that's not quite in keeping with the Cinematic Studio philosophy, but an expansion pack wouldn't negate the continued existence of CSB, so I don't see a reason to hope it wouldn't happen once the core Cinematic Studio orchestra is complete. For me, I'd love to have euphoniums and flugelhorns that blend seamlessly with CSB/CSS, other additional brass instruments like cimbasso and second solo instruments like trumpets would also be wonderful additions.


----------



## axb312 (May 1, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> I know that's not quite in keeping with the Cinematic Studio philosophy, but an expansion pack wouldn't negate the continued existence of CSB, so I don't see a reason to hope it wouldn't happen once the core Cinematic Studio orchestra is complete. For me, I'd love to have euphoniums and flugelhorns that blend seamlessly with CSB/CSS, other additional brass instruments like cimbasso and second solo instruments like trumpets would also be wonderful additions.



Don't quite see why you're so keen to pay more (I assume thats what all your pro/ expansion murmuring means). Alex Wallbank has proved that quality can be (semi) affordable and I believe he can continue to do so. More instruments should mean more customers for him, thereby more income, while maintaining the same price level. 

So, I say no to a pro/ expansion version of Alex's libraries. Those who want/ need to pay more can look elsewhere. 

I too, like you look forward to some additional instruments, particularly a Flugelhorn and a Cimbasso.


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 2, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Don't quite see why you're so keen to pay more (I assume thats what all your pro/ expansion murmuring means). Alex Wallbank has proved that quality can be (semi) affordable and I believe he can continue to do so. More instruments should mean more customers for him, thereby more income, while maintaining the same price level.
> 
> So, I say no to a pro/ expansion version of Alex's libraries. Those who want/ need to pay more can look elsewhere.
> 
> I too, like you look forward to some additional instruments, particularly a Flugelhorn and a Cimbasso.


I assumed by quality of life update you meant continued bug fixes, scripting improvements etc, rather than adding additional instruments in the existing library. I see what you mean by increasing instruments would increase sales, but I'm not sure if it would do so to the extent of being able to undertake what would basically be an entirely new library. Anyway this is all hypothetical given Alex hasn't said anything about expanding CSB, let alone how he'd go about doing it.


----------



## Kurosawa (May 2, 2019)

I would like to see expansions of the current Cinematic Studio Series Products. Cinematic Studio Brass is already very affordable, so paying Alex more for new instruments is just fair.


----------



## jamwerks (May 2, 2019)

Why would anyone "hope" there's no expansions? Anyone forcing you to buy? I for one would love to see expansions on the strings & brass!


----------



## Denkii (May 2, 2019)

Solo bass anyone?


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (May 2, 2019)

Just wanted to share a little mock-up I did with CSB. I should've perhaps pushed the trombones further back in the room


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 2, 2019)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Just wanted to share a little mock-up I did with CSB. I should've perhaps pushed the trombones further back in the room



Excellent


----------



## axb312 (May 3, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> Why would anyone "hope" there's no expansions? Anyone forcing you to buy? I for one would love to see expansions on the strings & brass!



Why leave out people who can't afford the main lib + expansions? You do realize that even at it's (comparably) good price, CSS/ CSSS/ CSB are by no means cheap for quite a few people?

My thought is - keep the Cinematic Series at it's current price level, increase sales and make this the no.1 used string library the world over.

Also, I direct your attention to this blurb from the Cinematic Series website:
"
With elegant design and an emphasis on usability, the Cinematic Studio Series brings you that true Hollywood sound at a very affordable price.
"
I don't understand the mentality on here, where we try to convince ourselves and everyone reading these forums that they need to pay more for quality. Why not ask developers to maintain high quality standards and low prices and make this stuff more approachable and usable for everyone?


----------



## AoiichiNiiSan (May 3, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Why leave out people who can't afford the main lib + expansions? You do realize that even at it's (comparably) good price, CSS/ CSSS/ CSB are by no means cheap for quite a few people?
> 
> My thought is - keep the Cinematic Series at it's current price level, increase sales and make this the no.1 used string library the world over.
> 
> ...



Seriously can't understand the logic here. How do optional add-on expansions make the base library less affordable and accessible for people? If anything, the original libraries would get price reductions to encourage people to buy them and then move onto getting the expansions in the future, not that they'd have their prices hiked.


----------

